# Rotten bottom plate and subfloor around exterior door



## mjzraz (Jun 28, 2008)

*Any Progress?*

Jared, 

I will post some pictures, but I an dealing with almost the same exact issue, except you have a bit more rot of the subfloor and bottom wall plate. 

Are you replacing a section of your rim joist?


----------



## deraj123 (May 18, 2008)

I ended up hiring a contractor to do it. To be honest I was nervous about removing framing in an external wall and at this point didn't need something else to go wrong. 

However, I did watch him and after seeing it done feel pretty confident that I could do the same sort of thing in the future. He did exactly what I proposed which was to sister a 2x10 to the rim board in between the joists (~17" sections). He did this to avoid having to cut the joists. However, my rim board was only rotten about 1/4" down - the wood below that was good and solid. Same with the joists. We also expanded the door from 5'4" to 6' so we essentially just removed all of the rotten bottom plate.


----------



## mjzraz (Jun 28, 2008)

My rim joist is rotted about 3/4" or more and the wood below that is soft. It is confined to between 2 joists. My plan was to both cut out and sister to the rim joist. 

Did you or can you take pics of the repair finished or in progress? 
Did you have to take off siding or do it all from inside?


----------



## mjzraz (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's our damage








Inside you cna see where the door sill dips down:








The Floor plate is 1/4 " lower at the jack stud:








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_b9K9YGlmNT8/TArMdSKWeTI/AAAAAAAABZ0/swatNF8VGms/s800/100_1739.JPG
Plywood damage doesn't go too far under the wall plate, but it's odd (to me) that it wasn't flush with the rim joist and wall plate:








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_b9K9YGlmNT8/TArMgQdaiAI/AAAAAAAABaM/4IZHqidb_xU/s800/100_1744.JPG


----------



## kwerk (Apr 19, 2010)

mjzraz said:


> Here's our damage


I have the exact same problem, my subfloor is also not flush with the rim joist or wall plate. The wall plate hangs over the subfloor about 1".

What did you do to fix it?


----------

